# Baseball Tried To Stop Book On Scandals Written By Ex Cop and League Investigator



## WhatInThe (Oct 29, 2018)

Professional baseball tried to stop the publication of a book written by an MLB investigator and ex Boston cop. The book was about many of the scandals involving the league including performance enhancing drugs and player trafficking from countries like Cuba.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/major...andalous-tell-all-by-ex-investigator?ref=home


----------



## Victor (Oct 31, 2018)

The link does not work, but I got the book from my library immediately.


Very interesting to me and explains a lot.

Must reading if you want to know what is going on
with drugs and illegal immigration in baseball.
 Also disturbing. Written by a narcotics cop
who investigated players and teams

Thanks for the info.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 4, 2018)

*new link*

Apologies for the link. My previous link didn't clear.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/major-league-baseball-tries-to-shut-down-scandalous-tell-all-by-ex-investigator?ref=home


----------

